# Do you defrost frozen food or just drop it in?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I used to put the cube of frozen bloodworm or brine shrimp in a cup of tank water to melt then dump the water in the tank. Now I just drop the frozen cubes right in and they're gone in less than a minute. But the brine (or msysis - I forget) shrimp are really fine and the stuff gets all over the place and clouds the water.
I mentioned this to the guy at the fish shop and he said they never drop frozen cubes in. He defrosts the cubes and pours off the excess water and fine particles and then feeds with a tongs or large tweezer type tool. Seems like a lot of work. But I've often wondered if the frozen stuff is bad for fish to ingest.
What do you all do?


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

You should defrost it in a small bowl of tank water.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i occasionally feed mysis shrimp to some of my tanks. i put frozen cube on a spoon. i then hold the spoon just below the top of the water slowly moving back and forth. i am sure to keep block i. the spoon. as i move it back and forth it slowly thaws in tank water allowing pieces to break off slowly. the fish will usually come right up to spoon and eat the pieces as they break off of block. i find that the shrimp get distributed evenly, and does not end up all over tank


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

In the past, I've used a shot glass and tank water.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> i occasionally feed mysis shrimp to some of my tanks. i put frozen cube on a spoon. i then hold the spoon just below the top of the water slowly moving back and forth. i am sure to keep block i. the spoon. as i move it back and forth it slowly thaws in tank water allowing pieces to break off slowly. the fish will usually come right up to spoon and eat the pieces as they break off of block. i find that the shrimp get distributed evenly, and does not end up all over tank


DITTO


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks. I'm going to try the spoon method tonight.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I always defrost it. Will place in a plastic container without water. Then will pour out excess water after thawing it out. When I ready to feed, only then will I place aquarium water into the container, give it a swirl or two....feeding time.


----------

